# Aide installation Windows 7 sur MacBook Pro fin 2008, OS X 10.8.5



## H3R3TIK0 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir a tous,

J'ai un tres gros souci d'installation de Windows 7 sur mon MBP, aucune manipulation ne fonctionne, je suis a bout --'

C'est un MBP de Fin 2008 :
*Processeur*  2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
*Mémoire*  4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
*Numéro de série*  W891909L8Q1
*Logiciel*  OS X 10.8.5 (12F2560)


Quand je passe par BootCamp, il me telecharge un dossier WindowsSupport sur la clé USB, mais a partir de la, je ne peux rien faire. Bootcamp me repropose a chaque fois de refaire ce telechargement, ce qui ne m'avance a rien..

Et quand je vais dans le fameux dossier WindowsSupport, je ne peux rien lancer pour faire une installation.







Quand je regarde d'autres topics, Bootcamp propose directement de créer une partition, mais il n'en est jamais question sur mon Bootcamp.

Si quelqu'un pouvait me venir en aide afin d'installer ce foutu Windows, je vous en serais reconnaissant à vie !
Je veux seulement l'installer pour un jeu, qui ne peux etre lancé sous OS X. Car je ne peux pas non plus installer Steam.. Ou si vous avez une autre solution afin de run ce jeu : Valorant

Je me demande aussi si je peux mettre a niveau mon OS, ce qui serait le plus valable, car meme Google Chrome me dit qu'il n'y a plus de nouvelles mises a jour.

Merci de votre lecture, au plaisir


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2020)

H3R3TIK0 a dit:


> J'ai un tres gros souci d'installation de Windows 7 sur mon MBP, aucune manipulation ne fonctionne, je suis a bout --'
> 
> C'est un MBP de Fin 2008


Donc avec un lecteur/graveur interne ayant pour nom SuperDrive. Ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp étant aussi lié avec ta version d'OS X en cours, ce dernier te proposera dans la fenêtre d'installation la création d'une clé USB contenant uniquement que les pilotes/drivers. Sauf erreur de ma part, je ne pense pas qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose la création d'une clé USB de démarrage.

Comme ton MBP possède un SuperDrive, ne sera proposée que la création d'une clé USB de démarrage contenant les pilotes/drivers, mais il te faudra impérativement avoir un DVD original de Windows 7 ou une copie gravée impérativement depuis un vrai PC.


H3R3TIK0 a dit:


> Et quand je vais dans le fameux dossier WindowsSupport, je ne peux rien lancer pour faire une installation.


Et pour cause, dans ce dossier il y a bien les pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp et le fichier Setup.exe s'exécute automatiquement sous Windows si l'installation a réussi. Alors, est-ce que tu possèdes un DVD original ou une copie ? Attention, ton MBP ne peut pas utiliser un fichier .iso et il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives que le DVD avec ton modèle.


----------



## H3R3TIK0 (30 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir, désolé pour le retard 

Merci de ta reponse, je suis encore en train de chercher un cd d'installation Windows, je n'arrive pas remettre la main dessus. 
Je crois que celui que j'ai est un W10, ça pose un probleme si ça n'est pas le 7 ?
Et meme un jeu jouable sur MAC, je n'ai que des lags, une idée pour optimiser ?


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

H3R3TIK0 a dit:


> Je crois que celui que j'ai est un W10, ça pose un probleme si ça n'est pas le 7 ?


Eh non, ton MBP de 2008 ne peut pas installer/utiliser une version de Windows 10, impossible !


H3R3TIK0 a dit:


> Et meme un jeu jouable sur MAC, je n'ai que des lags, une idée pour optimiser ?


Si ton intention est de vouloir jour à des jeux sous Windows, vu le modèle antique de MBP de 2008, tu peux faire une croix dessus ! Abandonne cette idée, de même que de vouloir jouer à un jeu récent avec ton MBP, gentiment dit, il est complètement périmé et utilisable uniquement que pour de la petite bureautique, en sachant que tu ne peux pas non plus installer des navigateurs internet récents, d'où le blocage d'accès à des sites !


----------

